# Funny Photos



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

"But you said Fenders on the starboard side!"


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

going to be hard to compete with that


----------



## AWT2_Sail (Oct 12, 2021)

Perfect way to prevent newbies from calling them bumpers.


----------



## AWT2_Sail (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> "But you said Fenders on the starboard side!"
> 
> View attachment 143116


You sure they're not Gibsons? What is it going to sound like when the current shifts the other way?


----------



## CLOSECALL (Dec 11, 2012)

Let's be honest. They're Squires.


----------



## AWT2_Sail (Oct 12, 2021)

Clearly those aren’t Gibsons


----------



## LaPoodella (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## SV Siren (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)




----------



## marcjsmith (Jan 26, 2021)

SV Siren said:


>


KICK HARDER


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

SV Siren said:


>


Captain, the Jordan series drogue has been deployed.


----------



## AWT2_Sail (Oct 12, 2021)

Jeff_H said:


> Captain, the Jordan series drogue has been deployed.


DQ’d for use of auxiliary power


----------



## AWT2_Sail (Oct 12, 2021)

SV Siren said:


>


DQ’d for use of Auxiliary Power


----------



## AWT2_Sail (Oct 12, 2021)

Not sailing, and I guess not a photo either, but funny nonetheless
Welcome to the future. Cop pulls over driverless car (because no lights?) Then Cruise goes on the lamb.


----------



## SV Siren (Mar 8, 2013)

Another oldie but goodie...everyone scrambling while the guy mast walking doesn't seem to care...LOL


----------



## marcjsmith (Jan 26, 2021)

SV Siren said:


> Another oldie but goodie...everyone scrambling while the guy mast walking doesn't seem to care...LOL


So I gotta assume that are healing the boat over to unfoul something form the rudder/prop, giving the bottom a rub down before the race...


----------



## AWT2_Sail (Oct 12, 2021)

SV Siren said:


> Another oldie but goodie...everyone scrambling while the guy mast walking doesn't seem to care...LOL


No, he cares, but he cares more about the shark he sees off the starboard bow.


----------



## KayakerChuck (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Steve Bateman (Aug 10, 2016)

Dont worry about the tide !


----------



## marcjsmith (Jan 26, 2021)

^people pay good money for dry boat storage...


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

When you have no confidence in your boat handling skills!









Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------

